

How Well Intentioned Lawyers from a Top 20 Firm Almost Ruined My Startup - MediaSquirrel
http://mattmireles.com/blog/the-importance-of-lawyers/

======
conorh
Orrick has a very useful set of documents to help you do things the right way
- [http://www.orrick.com/practices/emerging-
companies/startup-f...](http://www.orrick.com/practices/emerging-
companies/startup-forms/Pages/default.aspx)

I know I've seen other versions of this out there too. Does Y Combinator have
something similar?

